# Personality Types likely in a child based on parents' types.



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

I was thinking, a wonderful little action that was inspired by a comment by jezrouze... or something on an ENTP thread about what your parents' types are. He mentioned that my parents', girlfriend's, and my personality types make up the Alpha Quadra. 

So this made me wonder... what (if any) link is present between familial types? If there is one, could it be broken down into a systematic delineation that could predict possible outcomes of a child based on parental traits.

Ideas?


----------



## krentz (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not really sure how one would go about divining a link for something like that, but in my case my mother is very much an ISFJ where my father I believe was an INxP of some description. Having him around did wonders for me as a child, though my mother was a little jealous that she was unable to relate in some ways and couldn't follow our discussions as they ascended to the heights of abstraction. Though there is also the issue of many people I know claiming to have ISFJ mothers, making me wonder if mothers aren't more likely to identify as ISFJ due to the responsibilities and social obligations of motherhood. That being said, I am fairly confident that my own mother's type predates my birth.

I have read enough anecdotal evidence of INFPs with ESTJ or otherwise radically different parents who didn't 'understand' them, so consider myself fortunate in that respect. Though, there is a minority of others whose parents were the mirror match. My personal belief is that personality is roughly formed by age 3 anyway, though I couldn't say whether this is due in greater part to environmental or genetic factors. I think having two introverted parents certainly helped with that trait. There are also debates as to the heritability of IQ as well, though I would be hesitant to draw up connections between IQ and MBTI type, except that it seems to be an iNtuitive kind of pattern recognition. Despite my mother and I having similar feelings and opinions about families and relationships I am very much my father's son it seems.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

This is something I've often wondered as well. I suppose to find out one would have to have records of the personality types of a LOT of people with information on several generations if possible. There may very well be some kind of link or system similar to other inherited traits related to dominant genes or something. I'd love to find out! I do believe that personality isn't just learned, but is actually innate.....which suggests that it must have some relation to genetics. 

My mom is ISTJ (although I have come to wonder if she may actually be an F who hasn't come to terms with her feeling side due to a hard childhood). My father is most likely an INTP. He left before I can remember, but my personality is a great deal like him, while not very much like my mother who I grew up with. I maybe saw him a couple times a year, so it seems rather uncanny that we'd be so similar. 

I don't know the types of most other people in my family, I can only guess, but here's what I'd speculate
mom's mom ESFP + mom's dad ISTJ
mom ISTJ - uncle ESF_ - aunt ESFP

dad's mom INFJ + dad's dad ESTP
dad INTP - aunt ISTP - aunt E_FP

dad's sister ISTP + INTJ
cousin IXTJ - cousin INTP

I don't know the rest of my cousins well enough to guess at their personality types


----------



## Cynae (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooooh this is interesting 

INTJ (my dad) + ESFP (my mom... I have no idea how they get along to be honest) = ENFP (me).
I'm not a particularly "pure" ENFP though as you can see in my sig...

Amusingly enough I get along with my dad waaaay better than with my mom /offtopic


----------



## Fulgur (Mar 15, 2011)

My INTJ dad and my ESFJ mom made an ENTP, ENTJ, ENFP and INTP. 

Interesting, hm?


----------



## Toasties (Jun 19, 2011)

I have just had my two kids sit down with me and take a modified MBTI for kids between the the ages of 7-12. They only come up with 3 letters for that age, because they say the last one isn't developed until at least 13. Although they are starting to show tendencies.

My oldest is leaning towards INFJ
My younger is leaning towards ENFJ
Their dad is an INFP
And I'm an ENFP

I think that is can't just be environment that the four of us have the NF temperament. I'm quite amazed by the results really.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Father: ESTJ
Mother: ISFJ

Brother: ENFJ
Sister: ESFJ
Me: ENTP

My brother, because of his N, is the only one I enjoy long conversations with. My father, with his T, can be relaxing for me. I'm the only P, and the rest of the family, especially the three Fe's, mildly disapprove of who I am and what I do with my life. And there are three SJ's, and I'm an Enneagram 7. :laughing:


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

There's been multiple of these threads. Linked two of them. Try a forum search for "MBTI genetic" or something similar.

Your family and your type.
Family's Personality Types


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

My dad is an INFP.
I'm guessing mom's an ESFJ.. 
I'm an INFP.
My younger sister is most likely an ESTJ.
My younger brother is still trying to find himself. My guess is that he is an ISTP.

I wanted to be just like my father when I was growing up, so it doesn't surprise me that I turned out to be an INFP as well.. 
My sister clicked with mom more.. [and was/is super competitive, rejecting everything I embrace/d..]
My brother is.. I dunno.. influenced by all of us..


----------



## machnei (Apr 24, 2011)

My mom's an ESFJ
My dad's an ISFJ
My sister's an ESFP
And I'm an ENTP...


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

Mom = XSFJ
Dad = XNTP
Older Brother = ENTP
Me = ISTP
Younger Brother = ISXP
Younger Sister = ENFP

When my parents took the MBTI they typed themselves as ISFJ and ENTP, but i think they're incorrect. My dad has always been more introverted and my mom is a total extrovert. 

My younger brother is hard to type because he's soooooooo introverted. like out of this world introverted. he's a musician and an artist and he writes a lot of poetry and is very expressive in those areas, but not at all expressive outside of those areas.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I think at least E/I is hereditary. we're a family of introverts here, 'cept for my ma.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

My dad and little bro are ISTJ and ESTJ respectively
My mom is an ESFP
And I'm an INFJ. They all think I'm really weird, but love me anyway haha


----------



## lollerskates (Jul 14, 2011)

Both my mother and my father are huge assholes in private, talking shit about people they meet. And I love them for it.
I suspect that they are both NTPs, although my mother is super charming and charismatic. She never lacks for friends. 
My dad is much more socially awkward. He doesn't have a lot of friends.
However, interestingly enough, when talking to my mother, she confided to me that she was probably an introvert, while my dad was an extrovert. Hmm...


----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

It is hard for me to believe or see the idea of a link between family and MBTI type as plausible. I do, however, can see a feasible connection between socialization and MBTI type. For the most part, I think our personalities are learned, not ascribed at birth. If one was socialized in a community of ISTJ's, said person would be more likely to test as ISTJ than not. But the the Nature vs. Nurture concept doesn't seem to be what is being discussed here. If I wanted to see more on that i guess I could watch crappy documentary of fancy scholars babbling about it...

Mom-EXFP
Father-IXTP?

both brothers-ESTP
ME!!!!-ISTP

Grandparents are both INFP's


----------



## TAHTGUY (Jun 19, 2011)

I've wondered about that too, well my mother is ESFJ and my dad is ESXJ , I don't see any reason why I am an ENTP bastard who breaks the rules, I've always known that I was some kinda different from my parents, I just couldn't relate to them, maybe because they are really oldfashioned and actually old, right now I'm 17, and they are like ~58.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I've seen a number of these threads on this forum and other forums I've participated on, and I've never really noticed any glaring patterns in terms of parent/child types in terms of overall MBTI type. I think some traits more obviously rooted in biology (such as introversion being rooted in the sensitivity of one's nervous system) might show some consistency between parents and children, but there seems to be no predictable pattern -- for every kid who says they have parents that match up with them in some way(s), there are those whose parents do not at all. (For example, I'm the only N in my entire nuclear and extended family -- 20 people -- aside from one cousin who is an ENFP. Yet out of my two bio kids, one is N and one is S, and I had guessed at that within the first few years of life based on the ways in which they each engaged their environment.)

I definitely see the socialization part of parent/child types -- kids' self-expression and skills are impacted by parents because of modelling/rebellion for/against such traits -- but I don't see it as a change in type, it's just adding more complicated dimension to natural type.


----------



## chasingdreams (Jul 16, 2011)

In my case my mother is an ENFJ, but on the other hand I'm a INFP.

We always seem to clash, since she loves organizing things, while I just need room and space to walk on.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

ESTJ(mom)+ESFP(dad)=ESFP(my sister) and ENTP(me), I clash with all of them but I clash with my mother the least.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

I don't know of there's a direct correlation...

Me: ENFP
Mom: ESTJ
Dad: ESTP
Brother: ESFP

Mom's Dad: ENFJ
Mom's Mom: ESFJ
Dad's Mom: INFJ
Dad's Dad: ESFP

Lots of extroverts...we live in a very noisy house. XD


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Mom: ESFJ (a crazy one at that)
Dad: ISFP (an extreme ISFP)

Yeah, IDK. I see how I came out an S (though I nearly always test as an extreme N), but I'm pretty distinctly T. How did that crop up from a bunch o' Feeler-doms? xD


----------



## SereneMind (Apr 11, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> but there seems to be no predictable pattern -- for every kid who says they have parents that match up with them in some way(s), there are those whose parents do not at all. (For example, I'm the only N in my entire nuclear and extended family -- 20 people -- aside from one cousin who is an ENFP.


LOL i can reate to what you said look at this

Granma (mom side): ESFJ (now i see where my mom go her SFJ side but she's... way less flexible)
Grandad (mom side): never got to know him well and he died when i was very young, but according to my granny/mom says he was an EXFP)
Granda (dad side): abandoned him when he was young and we met him like... 2 years ago? he has some memory problems so typing him would be hard.. he seems like an E but cant say anything else.
Granma (dad side): hmmm something like.... ESFP/ESFJ cant be sure tho
Uncle((mom's brother): IXXP (he seems rather balanced, but he's not emotionally heathy so typing him wouldnt be very... accurate atm)
Cousin (daughter of the uncle above): ISFP/INFP (still young cant be sure about her second letter but she seems like a S with a lil touch of N sometimes)
Mom: Fexible ISFJ
Dad: ESTP (a crazy one that)
me: INFP
Lil Bro: INTP 

could somebody tell me where the HELL did my bro and I get our N?


----------



## sharktooth (Jul 27, 2011)

Father is ISTJ
Mother is INTJ
Brother is ISTJ
I am an INFJ
Sister is ESFP
Brother is ESTJ
Brother is ISTJ

My parents are very similar, both IxTJ, two brothers are ISTJ like my father, one brother is ESTJ, and I am INFJ. My little sister is the freak of nature - ESFP.  Yay for being the only two feelers in the household! /sarcasm/. because it's draining having a father who rules with an iron fist and three brothers taking after him and a mother who's practically the same way except a little more emotionally unstable though i can have the occasional pleasant conversation with her and yes.... it is a crazy place. 

I'm wondering if a temperament is something you develop as a fetus, where you learn to use your brain first, and maybe if where you are first inclined to is something that can be influenced by genetics, chemicals (testosterone? all are boys.), etc.? The T... F is common in females, so if T could be something correlating to gender/chemical, could not the other types be influenced as well? ...

heh, far-fetched. but it would explain stuff. except for the freaks of nature. how did she get the P...?


----------



## Chela (Aug 17, 2011)

Mom: ESTJ
Dad: ISTJ
Older Bro: ISFJ
Moi: ENFP
Little Bro: ESTP

I am an "N" loner hahaha. Sometimes as an ENFP I feel like pleasing others you know, and my parents are kind of strict, care about things I see as completely unimportant (the same size forks and spoons being in the same tray...really?). They are also not very touchy-feely. So could this somehow produce a kid who is very sensitive (from the quick bursts of anger...could that have like made me want to please to not face that? Does it even work that way?)? I crave/love hugs and stuff, I cry easily, I love helping people, I can be rubbed the wrong way by my parents' strong T and J nature.....hmmm..I don't really have any idea, I'm just rambling lol. Anyway that's my family.


----------



## YourVeryFlesh (Aug 31, 2011)

Mum: ESFJ
Dad: ISTP
Me: INFJ
Brother: INTP


----------



## Corporal Atlas (Feb 12, 2011)

Assumptions:
Dad- ESTJ
Mom- ESFJ
Sister- ENTJ, ESTJ, ISTJ (in order of likelihood)
Brother- ESFP

Known:
Brother- ENFJ

Yeah, really EXXJ. Oh well.


----------



## TAHTGUY (Jun 19, 2011)

Chela said:


> Mom: ESTJ
> Dad: ISTJ
> Older Bro: ISFJ
> Moi: ENFP
> Little Bro: ESTP



Seems about right, ha ha, Ns are 1/5th of population.


----------



## Chela (Aug 17, 2011)

TAHTGUY said:


> Seems about right, ha ha, Ns are 1/5th of population.


I didn't know!! Hahaha well at least you and others on this site are part of the 1/5 with me =D!!


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Dad: *ENFJ*
Mom: *ISTJ*
Brother: *ESTP*
Sister: *ESTP*
Me: *ENTP*
Male cousin who was raised in the family: *ISTP*
Nephew who was also raised in the family (son of my sister): *ExFJ*

Despite my dad and I both being intuitives, we don't really click all that well. He is a very strong feeler who doesn't often make sense to me, but we have a strong bond due to his very loving nature.

I get along with my mom better. She's a very balanced ISTJ who is supportive and a wonderful listener.


----------



## twentyseven (Dec 7, 2010)

I have put a lot of thought into this question. Dad ISFP(?), Step-dad ?NT?, Mother INFP, Sister INFJ, Step-brother ?SF?


I don't think your parents/environment determine your type but I do think they influence how much you value your natural type and tendencies, thus having an impact how much confidence you have. As a parent, typing my kids is extremely helpful in understanding what types of nurturing each child needs (and yet dangerous if not done with extreme caution)... I have one that I know is ESxx and one I think is IxTx. The third is still too young to really tell but I look for all the tendencies to see if there is a favored one. I am pretty sure it wasn't the environment influencing their types. I also realize I am not always providing or understanding what my ESxx child needs very well. I do subconsciously try to curb her S-like tendencies, but she may end up with a stronger N because she is forced to use it in dealing with me! (I thank my own INFP mother for my ability to understand feelings and values of others, even if I have to think about it first.)

It is useful in determining sources of pride and motivation in each kid, as well as the most effective punishments. My goal is to give each kid confidence and direction in who they are based on what I know about what they value so they can develop their own type and work on their individual weaknesses.

Sorry that went a bit off topic, but I don't see much on PerC about being a parent as most of the users seem to be in the 'parented' age range. I thought I would offer the other perspective.


----------



## jessaywhat (Sep 10, 2011)

twentyseven said:


> I have put a lot of thought into this question. Dad ISFP(?), Step-dad ?NT?, Mother INFP, Sister INFJ, Step-brother ?SF?
> 
> 
> I don't think your parents/environment determine your type but I do think they influence how much you value your natural type and tendencies, thus having an impact how much confidence you have. As a parent, typing my kids is extremely helpful in understanding what types of nurturing each child needs (and yet dangerous if not done with extreme caution)... I have one that I know is ESxx and one I think is IxTx. The third is still too young to really tell but I look for all the tendencies to see if there is a favored one. I am pretty sure it wasn't the environment influencing their types. I also realize I am not always providing or understanding what my ESxx child needs very well. I do subconsciously try to curb her S-like tendencies, but she may end up with a stronger N because she is forced to use it in dealing with me! (I thank my own INFP mother for my ability to understand feelings and values of others, even if I have to think about it first.)
> ...


I agree! I think the way you develop naturally probably has a lot to do with the confidence you're family gives you. I'm guessing with "unhealthy types" they were probably given too much free reign in one area. My mom i'm pretty sure is an INFP and was always very understanding with me emotionally. Most of my own values came from admiring her patience and kindness with other people. A problem area would probably be the fact that I had very little discipline and I could easily convince my mom to let me off the hook on most things. Because of my lack structure, I'm going to have to define it for myself as an adult.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't think there is much correlation of types, because MBTI is a system describing personality, not an intrinsic genetic system (like eye colour, etc).

That being said, it worked for me:
*ISTJ* (mom) + *ENTJ* (dad) = *INTJ* (me)
My brother however, is an *ISTP*, the P maybe arising from the way he was raised (youngest child).


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

Grandmother ESFJ 3w2 so
Grandad ENFP 8w7 sx
Dad ESTP 5w6 so
Mum ISFJ 9w1 sp

me, myself and I - ENTP 7w6 sx


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've met families where almost everyone is the same type or similar. Like my best friend's family for instance, her mom's an INTJ, her dad's an ISTJ, her sister's an INTJ, and she's an INFJ.

But I don't think type is genetic. There's the nurture aspect sometimes but in my family we're all different and no one is all that similar.
Dad- a creative and far more flexible ISTJ than usual
Mom- ISFJ but barely feeling and EXTREMELY judging
Me- INFP of course
Brother 1- ESFJ and autistic and I think that makes his functions a little backwards because he uses Fe and Te very strongly
Brother 2- ISFP and unfortunately unable to meet other male ISFPs so now I'm his best friend lol

So yeah, mostly SJs in my family with one SP and one NF. Genetics have nothing to do with it, it's just the way we're born. Though I will say I've been taught some VERY judging habits by my mom that have made me a less flaky perceiver.


----------



## Redline (Feb 17, 2012)

My parents and step parents are:
ISFP mom
ISTJ step dad
ESFP dad
ESFJ step mom

My ESTJ older brother was first raised by ESFP + ISFP then (after 9 or 10 years) by ISFP + ISTJ. This makes sense. He took the E from our biological father, the S from all three, the TJ from our step dad.
Side note: He's close to 50/50 on E/I.

My INFP older sister was also first raised by ESFP + ISFP then (after 6 or 7 years) ISFP + ISTJ. Makes less sense. N kind of came out of left field. The rest, she probably got from our mom and biological dad.
Side note: She's also close to 50/50 on E/I.

I, the INTP, was raised by ISFP + ISTJ. Again, the N seems to be random, the T probably from my step dad, the P from my mom. Both are Is so that makes sense.

My INTP younger half brother was raised by ESFP + ESFJ. Don't ask me how this happened.

My ESFP younger half brother was raised by ISFP + ISTJ. I helped _a lot_, raising him too. No problems there, other than the E and the fact that I hope he doesn't end up like my biological father...

I think my INTP half brother is the best example of how type must not be _that_ affected by parents. I don't know how he ended up being an INT with ESF parents but there you have it.
Also the fact that all of our folks our Ss but three of us are Ns.
BUT my brother and sister were first raised by an E and an I, then both ended up 50/50 on that scale.

Apologies if that was difficult to read, my family is pretty convoluted.

I wouldn't say that there's a definite link or a way to predict the type of a child based on that of the parent(s). There's evidence for and against in my family alone. It probably depends a lot on the child's temperament and relationship with the parent(s).


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

My parents are:
Mum - ENFJ
Dad - ENFP

Me: INFJ
Twin sis: ISFP
Older sis: ESFP

I don't see much correlation, lol. It's pretty interesting though


----------



## ToxicSilver (Oct 30, 2011)

Mother: ISTJ
Father: ENTJ I think... possibly ESTJ
Brother (older): textbook INTJ 
Me: INTP

My J family get frustrated with me a lot, hahah.

I always clash with my mother about stupid tiny things whereas I get on really well with my dad. I get on well with my brother providing I don't accidentally infuriate him . Actually my whole family (including her parents) clash with my mother... I suspect she's Borderline or something.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmmm...So, both of my parents are Si doms, and I wound up with the polar opposite dominant function, Ni...wow, I'm clueless on this. My twin doesn't even have Ni as a conscious function. 

Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ISTJ
Twin Sister: INTP


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmm... Well, this is an interesting idea. 

I'm an ENFP. The middle child. ^_^ 

My brother, four years older than me, is an INTP. My sister, two years younger than me, is an ESTJ. My dad is an ISTJ and my mom is an ESFJ. A very SJ heavy family. My brother and I are kinda' out numbered. And in case you are wondering, yes - it's a _wonderful_ home environment. Somehow whenever I mention have an ESFJ mother, people get curious about that.  As for my grandparents (on my dad's side), I'm not entirely sure but my grandpa is definitely an SJ of some sorts (probably xSTJ), and my grandma is ExFJ, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Ive heard of this before, although as others have said I dont see much correlation for it.

So far I believe it's like this:

Mum: ISFJ. This is the one im most sure about, but even so she has clearly brought out her aux through her job as a midwife and so can appear very extroverted with friends, but she still needs to retreat back home for some quiet time, much like myself.

Dad: ESTP....although im still not entirely sure.

Brother: ESFJ, also not entirely sure, but some of the issues he had growing up are very dominant Fe from my perspective. For example he was very sensitive as a child and he always used to be bothered by what he saw as the selfish unfairness of others. When he was really upset at a rough time in his life he used to exclaim loudly about how others just seemed to do what they want and 'be arseholes to get ahead' whereas he always felt like he was obligated towards others and he often cared for others a great deal.

It also doesn't help that he often fixates upon past information to confirm a bias in his mind. To me this seems like a poor use of his aux Si as a way of justifying how he behaves. He got bullied a lot as a child and he has never been able to stop this coming back to haunt him. He often infuriates my dad as his experiences in life have produced very conflicted behaviour. On the one hand he might be rational and endearing, even charismatic, but as soon as a problem arises he falls back on rather irrational and childish behaviour. His choices are about as far from logic as you can get and this is why he annoys my dad who is most definitely a thinker. My dad cannot comprehend how my brother thinks about things or way he sometimes takes the rash actions he takes. I believe a lot of this is based upon influences from his environment when growing up, as like me he grew up around a lot of unhealthy Se doms, which is what most of his friends are and unfortunately he has adopted a lot of their values and views on life as a way of fitting in. Fortunately he also has more beneficial values from others sources like family and friends to go on as well. Incidentally im not attacking Se doms here, im just saying that these particular ones are unhealthy.

He also used to take his frustrations out on me when we were younger, but we get on much better now as we have a similar sense of humour, although our relationship is still pretty superficial. I do value his ability to bring out my more extroverted side though.

My dad and I have a rather transparent relationship. We both want to approach the other and understand the other, but neither really knows how to take the first step to achieve this. In any case the only reason we dont butt heads a lot more is that id rather keep the peace, unless of course he says or does something that really jarrs with my own beliefs.

Here is an example. On our last skiing holiday we were talking to our ski rep who told us of her plight, that she was forced to live off 60 euro's a week and that she had to find a new place to live at some point because once the contract with her company was up, she would effectively be homeless. Anyhow without going into detail, a discussion came about back at our chalet when we learnt that she had not been given the proper sized helmet to ski in.

My dad's view was: "Well all she ought to do is take it up with them, (the company), and ask for the proper size, the law means they are obligated to provide her with the right size helmet, *it is as simple as that*"

Now I hate sayings like that as they are so often used, as in this situation, to dismiss the complexity of a situation. I pointed out that she had tried to ask them for another one and that they had refused, claiming she already had one. My dad simply repeated himself going: 

"Yes, but the LAW says they have to provide one for her, no if's or buts"

"I agree with you dad, the law does indeed mean that they have to provide her with one, but what if they are a dishonest company willing to skim a bit off the top? If she is only living off 60 euro's a week it might be hard for her to get justice through the courts"

"Doesn't matter...they ARE OBLIGATED.....by law to give her the correct size helmet."

"Yes dad, you said. I'm just trying to offer a different perspective as to why it isn't as 'simple as that'"

"Sorry son, but you're wrong about this, you're wrong, it IS as simple as that, all she has to do is take it up with the courts"

"Well...frankly dad im not wrong because im not disagreeing with your course of action, I never did, I agree with your course of action, I dont agree however that there is a simple solution, do you understand how convoluted a court case can be, how hard it is to get decent justice if you cannot afford a good lawyer?"

"Irrelevant, you're wrong son, just go away now....just leave the room...go away! You're wrong about that!"

"Yes dad fine, im wrong about a hypothetical opinion based perspective." *Leaves room*


The problem here was that he misunderstood what I was arguing against, as well as the fact that I know full well that laws only work and only have power because humans give them power, they can easily be misappropriated or ignored by those who assume that the law does not have to apply to them, so they disregard it.

I have the best relationship with my mum, but even there we sometimes clash, especially when she chastises me for not conforming to some meaningless social pleasantry or etiquette. 

If someone cannot convince me, (or I cannot see), that there is a value in it, then im not going to adhere to it.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

@Worriedfunction oh gods! Up until the end, your dad and you talking sound like me and my mom at times! XD

/derail


----------



## trvlgrl1981 (Mar 24, 2012)

mom- ESFJ
dad - INTP
me - ENTP
sister -INFP
brother - ESTP

....

yup, made for lot's of fighting growing up..and even now.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

I have ESTJ and ISFP parents.... So I'm the weirdo. XD


----------



## Damali Hart (Jun 4, 2012)

Mom's an ISFJ, Dad's an ESTP.

They made two ESFPs and an INXJ.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Dad - ESTJ
Brother - Told me ESFP which I believe
Mom - ISFJ

I've lived in a house of sensors my entire life. I don't think types are hereditary however, my mother doesn't know her side at all. My dad's side is always living there and then.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l think the S/N patterns are interesting in soem families.

l notice a heavy intutive trend on my dad's side, but it coexists with severe mental illness and as far as l can tell that genetic line is going nowhere.

Maternal family, many intuitives with less severe mental illness (anxiety and depression) but enough to cause chaos. l would type my mom as INFP. Most of her siblings are artists and/or musicians. l notice that the younger generation are all coming out as pretty normal types who don't fit in with us.

Which isn't bad at all, my family are interesting and creative but we have a surplus of tortured souls e_e


----------



## Setsuna (Jun 27, 2012)

Dad- INTJ
Mom- ExFJ

And then their offspring....
Myself-INFJ
Brother-INFP
Brother-ESTJ
Brother-ENFP
Sister-ISTJ
Brother-IxTJ
Brother-ESTJ
Brother-ESFJ


----------



## Anubis (Nov 30, 2011)

Mom: INTJ
Dad: ISFJ
Brother: ESTJ
Grandfather: ISTJ or ENFP (developed person, can't even tell which function he uses the best) 
Grandmother: ESFJ

These are the closest family members to me and I ended up a lot like my mom because I spent a lot of time with her. Most people say I'm INTJ, but I think that's just a persona. My mom on the other hand is definitely INTJ. I'm pretty sure she's the only intuitive in my family besides me.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

INFJ mother
ENTJ father

1x male ENTP (me)
1x male ENFJ (younger brother)
1x female ISFJ (younger sister)

Dad is severely depressed and stuck in a Te>Se loop, ignoring his Ni and forcefully teaching me the ways of Te.

I'm the only Perceiver in my family that I know of. Dad's parents are ENFJ(m) and ESFJ(f). Mom's parents are INFJ(m) and ISFJ(f). Not sure of uncles/aunts on either side.

Being the lone NTP and only 1 of 2 NT's has necessarily made me an outcast in my family. I offend frequently offend everyone, but my INFJ and ENFJ grandpas are usually pretty easygoing about it. Being the firstborn also helps deal with the alien feelings. I usually "got what I want" but I never really got what _I_ wanted. Most of my family doesn't see the appeal of an intellectual conversation :/


----------



## ProbablyLumpy (Nov 17, 2011)

ISTJ mom, INFP dad, I'm an ENFP as is my brother. Strange that my mom is my opposite (or anima, whatever you call it).


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Mmm, interesting thread!

I'd say for mine:

Ma: ESFJ
Pops: ISTP
Bruth: INTP
Me: INTP

Lol, I do think my brother and I are both INTPs and that is... interesting to me, as well as how both of us came out to be intuitives when we have sensor parents.


----------



## Peripatetic (Jul 17, 2012)

I have no exposure to any of my family except my mom: she:entj me:intj. ... It's been a battle of wills from the start.

Has anyone discerned any patterns yet, so far the randomness is surprising. I expected more homogeneity between parents and offspring, but nothing. Maybe the family histories are too spotty on here...


----------



## le Meister (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmmm, I'm seeing a lot of ESFJ's for moms here...My dad is IxTP and my mom is ESFJ, and they're almost complete opposites. My two sisters are ENFP and INFJ.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I've posted the types of my family before but it was just speculation! I finally got everyone in my family to take the test. Also got my grandparents to take it.

Grampa (Mom's side): INTJ
Grandma (M): ISFJ
Mom: ENFJ
Gramps (D): INTP
Grandma(D):ENFJ
Dad: ESTP
Me: ENTP
Younger Bro: ENFP
Younger Sis: ESFP

I believe these, pretty close to what my guesses were. So yeah our immediate family is all extroverts and 4/5 P's. My dad is the only strong extrovert though, the rest of us are more ambiverted.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

My mums and ESFJ not sure what my dad is I think he may be a ENTP . They didn't stay together though been separated years.
I'm an ISTP and me and my my clash so mum we're not on the same page .


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder if all these moms are actually ESFJ. You're going to have a bias when typing your mom, you're going to view her how she is in her 'motherly role'. The type that fits a 'motherly role' best is an xSFJ, probably ESFJ.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

It's pretty hard to type my mother as she has been dead for 13 years and I was still pretty young back then. She was very loving and caring of me and my brother and forgiving of people too. I think she was an ISFJ.

My father might have been an INTP. He was a truck driver who was really passionate about computers and playing on one of his keyboards or my uncles piano. He owned 5 computers (one of which he constantly held up to date) and 4 keyboards lol
When asked for his help, he would. He infact died right after helping one my brothers move to another house...
He was also very laid back. Full of tattoo's he went everywhere with his sandals on, not giving a damn what people thought of him. HERO

My brother is ESFP(I think) and I'm ISFJ. He's quite the opposite of me too. He's extremely outgoing and social. And like me, he's accepting of people and respects individuality.

Thinking about it, I'm so much like my mother. With the occasional failing to give a damn attitude of my father shining through. Which can be SO helpful lol (being a natural worrier and all :dry


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

My Mother: ESFJ
My "Father" (Euphemism): ENTJ (Never met him, but judging by his past actions and various trusted relatives' descriptions)
Me: ISTP


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Interesting, yet another "ESFJ mom".


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

@Sporadic Aura There might be a few mistypes here and there, but so many ESFJ mothers isn't that surprising, I think. Isn't it the most common type among women?


----------



## newbsicle (Sep 14, 2013)

Brother: ENFP
Sister: ESFP
Father: ESTJ
Mother: INFJ/ENFJ
Me: INFP

I was adopted so that explains a lot.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mom - ENFJ
My dad - I don't know, definitely an I and a T
Half-sister - I don't know, definitely an E and a J (all I know is that I dread being around her)
Half-brother -ENFP (same as above, haha)
Me - ISTP


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Mom: ISTJ
Dad: ISTP
Grandma: ESFJ
Grandpa: ISTJ 
Younger brother: ENFP
Older half brother: ISFJ
Me: ISFP


----------



## sarahscriptor (Aug 2, 2013)

Neat thread! 

My parents (best guess): Dad- ISFP Mom- ENFP

I'm INFJ 4w5, my hubs is ENTJ 8w9.

Our kids: 11year old daughter: INTJ 5w6
7 year old daughter (really good guess)- ISFJ


----------



## lolthevoidlol (May 19, 2011)

Dad- ESTJ
Mum- ISTJ
Bro- ISTJ
Moi- INTJ

A lovely family of TJs all with a 1 in either first or second place of our enneagram tri-types. Oh yes, shit hit the fan. Hard and often.


----------



## kree (Jul 22, 2013)

My dad = ESFP
My mom = INTJ

My brother = ISFJ
Me = ISFJ
My sister = INFP

Truly a wild ride for my parents to raise two extremely opinionated, Si-dominant SJ children with an INFP whose Fi core values tend to clash with those of my mom and my dad. My dad also has to deal with a family full of introverts - he used to try to get us all out of the house as often as he could, but now he just reluctantly concedes haha.


----------



## koalamort (Dec 21, 2012)

I spent half of my childhood living with my grandparents. My grandfather was a Te dominant (possibly ESTJ) and my grandmother seems like an ISFP.

I have never lived with my ISFJ mom and lived for about ten years with my ISTP dad.

I am an xNFP. The intuition possibly comes from the fact that my dad bought me tons of books when I was little, so I'm comfortable in abstractions.


----------



## randomthought9 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm kind of the odd man out in my family in terms of MBTI types haha. 

It's weird, because I think types are more born, rather than socialized. Like my mom pushed me towards working in the trades/labor type things, and I never took to that, I was more an artsy/creative type. My brother did take to that. He doesn't work in that field, but he's the type to fix things around the house/home improvement, like my mom, whereas that never appealed to me. No one in my family are really intuitives, they look at everything in practical terms, so it's kind of weird where I get it from. 

Me: ENTP
Mom: ISFJ
Brother: ISTP
Stepdad: ESFJ
Grandpa: ESFJ
Grandma: IS(T)?J
Uncle: IxFP
Uncle: xxTJ


----------



## NostalgiaFreak (Jun 18, 2013)

Mum-ISFP
Dad - ISTJ
Older brother - ESTP
Me - INTP
Younger Brother - INTP

Get on well with my brothers. Debate mum just about every day because she takes everything at face value (from the media and gossip). Don't fight with my Dad and I admire him but we don't have a very deep connection because his interests extend only so far as working, keeping the house clean and going to church.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Me: INTP

Mom: ENTJ

Dad: INTJ (we think)

No idea what to make of this. My mom and I get along okay and can sometimes spend hours in conversation about something one of us read or heard, lots of intelligent discussions have cropped up out of nowhere, though every now and then she'll ask me why I'm wasting my time thinking/reading about such-and-such instead of doing academic things. However, she also insists that binding myself to a strict study schedule is the key to academic success, a suggestion to which I usually respond by walking out of the room, and accuses me of having an "obsession with intellect" that isn't practically driven. 

Not sure about my dad, he died when I was seven, so I don't really remember enough to relate it to type.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm considering making some sort of excel spreadsheet to compare the relations between the parents and their offspring. Hmm....

That, or someone writes a program to analyze the complexities that can't be analyzed with an excel.
EX: A + B = C + A, A + C = D + D

My parents:

Mom: xSFJ (she thinks she's an E, I think she's an I)
Dad: ISTJ


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

My mom's an INFJ (1w2?)
My dad's an ESTJ (1w2?)
I'm an INFJ (1w2)
My younger sister's an ESFP (7w?)

What I find interesting is that my mom and I are seemingly both INFJs with a 1w2 enneagram (I had both my parents take an enneagram test out of curiosity and they both scored 1w2. I'm only less definite on theirs because that one test was the only test they took to confirm their enneatype), but what is also interesting is how my sister's Perceiving function came to be, as everyone else in my immediate family is Judging...


----------



## chickadee213 (Oct 6, 2013)

Well my mother is an ISFP who has turned more extroverted, but she's still dominant Fi
My father is an INTJ
They produced me, the INFJ, and my younger sister, the ESFP.
I find it interesting how my father and I have the same dominant function and my sister and mother have the same functions, but I don't know if this is really a pattern. It would be interesting to find couples with the same types and see any correlations between their childrens' types or find children with the same type and see any pattern with the parents. It would also be interesting to see which parents were more present in their childrens' lives and see if that affected personality type. For example, my dad worked a lot when I was young so my sister and I were around my mom more, which may be why we're both feeling types. Maybe birth order also has to do with MBTI types? It sure holds true between me and my sister :tongue:


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

My parents are ISTJ and INTJ, I'm an ENFJ and my brother is an ISTP. As far as I know, we're all the only types of these in our extended family. Actually, there aren't two people with the same type in our extended family (if I typed them all correctly).


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

My dad is an ISTJ and my mom is an INTJ. I used to be an introvert, but I'm more of an extrovert now after getting used to the college lifestyle. I'm also a thinker and a perceiver. My brother is an INFJ. So I'm the only perceiver in my family, the most extroverted one in my family, and my brother is the only feeler in the family.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

i have often wondered the same thing. one thing i know, is i am pretty sure almost my entire extended family are likely 98% introverted.

my mom is an INTJ, but sometimes she seems like an INTP to me.
my dad took the test once and got ISTJ, but i just don't think he is one. he said he answered it "how he is at work." i think he might likely be an ISFP, and i am an INFP (no siblings.)

my mom and i think her parents were an ISTJ (her dad) and ISFJ (her mom) and if i had to guess my paternal grandparents, i'd guess my grandfather was an ISXP and my grandmother was an ISTJ.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

I never knew my father and I mostly grew up in a house with my mom, my grandparents and one of my aunts. Out of the group, my mom and my grandfather were probably the biggest influences I had.
I'm pretty sure my mom was an IxxP. I'm not sure if she was a Sensor or Intuitive, or if she was more thinker or feeler. My own bias wants to put her as a thinker (in fact, I almost want to say she was an INTP and say that's where I got it from) and if asked, she would have said something along the lines of being more of a thinker. But near the end, she made decisions based on her emotions; some good, some bad and some very bad.

My grandfather was a different story; I'm almost certain he was an xSTJ. Not sure if he was an introvert or extrovert though: I knew him near the end of his life when he valued his alone time and even decided not to go to a party in his honor (he was too tired that night and we forgot that it was being held in his honor). But I've seen his old photo albums: he was a part of several social organizations, helped found one and had a very large number of friends. According to my family, large parties when they were growing up were the norm. As such, I'm not sure if his desire to be alone was from introversion, or because so many of his friends had died.

That being said, my extended family gets even more confusing. I think most of my extended family are thinkers, but I'm not even certain about that. Introversion seems to be limited to me, my mom and maybe one or two of my cousins (but then again, most of my aunts are extremely extroverted).


----------



## ieatgingers (Nov 4, 2013)

Mom: ESFP
Dad: ISFP

I never would have guessed that for either of them, then again, I probably see them differently because they're my parents.
Myself, I'm an ENTP. I have no idea what my sister is or if their types have any impact on ours.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Mother - ESFP
Father - INTJ

Me and my sister - ENFJ...two letters from each, perfect


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I was thinking, a wonderful little action that was inspired by a comment by jezrouze... or something on an ENTP thread about what your parents' types are. He mentioned that my parents', girlfriend's, and my personality types make up the Alpha Quadra.
> 
> So this made me wonder... what (if any) link is present between familial types? If there is one, could it be broken down into a systematic delineation that could predict possible outcomes of a child based on parental traits.
> 
> Ideas?


my mom and dad are ESFJ and ENTJ, I am INTP, we defy logic


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

Mom's mom - INTJ
Mom's dad - ENFP

Dad's family - ??????????

Mom - ISFP
Dad - INTJ

Oldest sister - I think xSFP
Older sister - I think ENFJ... could be very wrong. But I do know she is an NF.
Older brother - ESFP
Me - ENTP

Yeps. A lot of Gamma quadra except for my sister and I.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Ha. Ha. Ha. ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
Okay. Here's one.


Father: ENTJ
Mother: INFJ

Sister: ISTJ
Sister: ISFJ
Brother: INTJ
Sister: ENFJ
Me: ENTP
Sister: ISTJ
Brother: ISTP
Sister: ESFP
Brother: Too young to really know 
Sister: Way too young


I'm leaning more toward nature.
The INTJ never really got along with my father, because let's face it. NTJ egos with opposing views.. It doesn't go well.
The ENFJ and my mother, though, have always been fairly close.. 

My younger siblings tend to spend more time with each other than my parents.
I personally am not really influenced or incredibly close to either parent. We get along, but I can't say I trust them entirely.

My father and I probably get along a bit better, as long as we don't really talk about most subjects.
So basically I get along with my parents as long as the subjects are light and the chatting is kept to a minimum.

My parents are Messianic Jews, though before a year and a half ago, they were super-fundie non denominational Christians. I'm an Atheist.
My parents are far right wing conservative control freak theocratic republicans, I'm not.
I could go on, but there's not a lot of point.


----------



## ponder (Dec 7, 2013)

Mother: ESFJ
Father: ESTP
Older Brother: ESFP

It makes sense for me to be an ISTP. My brother is loud as hell, dramatic, and just overall a nuisance, so I reacted by being the exact opposite. Him and my father CONSTANTLY fought during the teenage years, and I reacted by retreating into my room and shutting the door.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Mom - ESFJ (She genuinely gets stimulated by tidying up and washing utensils, it always baffles me)
Dad - ISTJ 
Sister - ESFP (She hates conflict, she's the one trying to reconcile my parents whenever they argue while I'm the one vaguely interested in analyzing it and thinking of the various outcomes)
Grandpa - ESTJ
Internet (my imaginary sibling, lol) - ENTP
Me - ENTP (The black sheep)


----------



## jessieahh (Feb 1, 2013)

It seems such a complex interaction that it's hard to say how much you can predict a personality type from parents.
Dad - INTJ
Mum - ISFP
(They were always going to get divorced...)
Me - INFP (I guess two...er letters from both, but of course it's not that simple...)
Brother - ESFP


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

my parents are both entp, my half-brother is intp, his father must have been isxj, and i am infp... i'm not really sure what this means... but i do know that my family has so much more n and p than most. imagine how hard it is to get anything done in my house!!


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

My theory is, children will generally belong to the same quadras as their parents, i.e. having the same functions but in potentially different orders; me and my mother are betas (completely reversed functions however), and my sister, brother and father are all gammas, SFP at that. I'm curious as to where the "black sheep" get their functions from however; i.e. those who are in a quadra completely separate from their parents's, which leads me to believe that a large portion of the personality must be formed away from the family, perhaps in school or among friends.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

idoh said:


> my mom and dad are ESFJ and ENTJ, I am INTP, we defy logic


never mind! I actually showed them the test and while my mom did get ESFJ, my dad got ENFJ (even though he's really logical)! I guess mine came from my parents, then... this could explain why we get along so well most of the time o_o my friend's an ENFP and his parents are INFJ/ENFP, so it worked for him too

could also be a coincidence...


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmm, I saw this being discussed on another page the other day. While I expect there to be some sort of rational link here I fail to see it - especially in my case - possibly because of its complexity. Let me demonstrate:

Mother: ENFP (Typical caregiver; perfect archetypal mum.)
Father: INFx ("INFJ gone bad" would be a very appropriate term to use.)
Brother: ESFP (Detests conflict; avoids it at any cost.)
Me: INTJ (Oh, the perks of being the only thinker in the family. You could go all emo over that.)

Alright, we are a weird bunch here... Obviously, I've always been the "black sheep" in the family.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Dad = estp
mum = istj (but I think ISTP)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Mother- definitely an introvert, I'd say ISFJ or INFJ
Father- probably an ISTJ
Brother- he's a polar opposite of me in many ways no matter how alike we sometimes appear: he isn't "work" independent he commands people to do things for him and asks for help all the time. He's interested in spending money a lot more than saving. I'd wager ENTJ or INTJ. He pulls strange random facts out of thin air to talk about and he's very interested in history and less down to earth topics like sports which leads me to think he's an N. He's possibly a TJ because he has a certain selfish appearance and loves bossing people around without a thought of empathy but somehow seems pained when dealing with personal issues. Not sure but probably a low E because he likes attention.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

ScarrDragon said:


> Mom - ESFJ (She genuinely gets stimulated by tidying up and washing utensils, it always baffles me)
> Dad - ISTJ
> Sister - ESFP (She hates conflict, she's the one trying to reconcile my parents whenever they argue while I'm the one vaguely interested in analyzing it and thinking of the various outcomes)
> Grandpa - ESTJ
> ...


My family is close to yours!

Dad - ISTJ
Mom - ESFJ
Sister - ISFJ
Brother - ISTP (maybe)
Me - ENTP

My grandfather was likely an ISFJ.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Dad - ISTJ
Mom - ISFJ
Brother - ESTP
Sister- ESFJ
Son - ESFP
Me - INTP


----------



## Pabuterasu (Dec 26, 2013)

Dad- Possibly ENTJ?
Mom - *Definite* ESFJ
Sister - ESTJ
Me - INFP


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

My mother is an ENFJ and my father is an ISFJ. There's me, the ENTP, and my brother, the ESFP.

(I'll be basing my ideas off of the assumption that personality types are taught, and not inherited. They could be genetic, but there's no real proof for that I can find at the moment)

The fact that my brother and I are both extraverted is no surprise. We've always spent a significant amount of time with my mother, and then each other. Since we were very young we've been highly involved in social activities. 

I spent the first five years of my life, before my brother was born, going everywhere with my mother. She even brought me to work with her. She always encouraged me to be very free thinking and put a great amount of emphasis on knowledge and creativity. I personally believe that she did this because she holds a lot of resentment towards my extended paternal family (who is almost literally all sensors) and was very determined to NOT have me turn out like them. 
Once my brother was born, my father kind of checked back in to parenthood and actually spent time with us. Once my parents divorced, my brother and I started spending a lot more time with my paternal family, since my mother couldn't prevent it. I believe that my brother developed into a sensor from this time spent, while I was older and already set into being intuitive. 

I have no idea why I'm a thinker. The only assumption I can possibly give is that I've always been/had to be the impartial judge in my parents' relationship, and I learned to never take sides. 

My brother and I are perceivers because it is fun and drives our parents up the wall. I doubt there's any other reason behind that.


----------



## grlwithoutthedragontattoo (Feb 8, 2014)

Indubitably! My friends and I noticed certain occurring patterns while comparing/ contrasting similarities and differences. 
Family 1only one child)

Father: ESTJ
Mother: ENFP

Child 1: ISFJ (female)

If both parent's attitudes are Extraverted, then the child (almost always) will have an Introvert child.

Family 2:

Father: INTP
Mother: ISFJ

Child 1: INFJ (female)
Child 2: INFP(male)

But when both parent's attitudes are Introverted it seldom produces Extroverted children.

Family 3:

Father: ISTP
Mother: ENFJ

Child 1: ISTJ (male)
Child 2: ENTP (female)

This relations are true and relevant with the three families above-
Introverted Thinking > Extroverted Feeling therefore (Feeling Function= recessive trait)
Introverted Feeling > Introverted Thinking therefore (Thinking Function= recessive trait)
Extraverted Thinking > Introverted Feeling

Family 4:

Father: ENTJ
Mother: ISFJ

Child 1: INTJ (female)
Child 2: ESFP (male)

When you compare all of sibling data in these four families, there is a pattern present.
Eldest (or only children) are more likely to be Introverted & Judging 
Second born children are more likely to be Extroverted & Perceiving EXCEPT when both parents are Introverts then the child will be Introverted & Feeling


----------



## gymgirl67 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mother: ISFJ
Father: ISFJ
Brother: ESFJ
Myself: ISFJ


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

grlwithoutthedragontattoo said:


> Indubitably! My friends and I noticed certain occurring patterns while comparing/ contrasting similarities and differences.
> Family 1only one child)
> 
> Father: ESTJ
> ...


I seem to buck the trend. My mom is an INTJ, my dad is an ISTJ, and I'm an ESTP. I'm also the first child.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Asian_Chick said:


> Dad - ISTJ
> Mom - ISFJ
> Brother - ESTP
> Sister- ESFJ
> ...


Our family dynamic is similar. Huh.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Mother: XSFJ, maybe a once shy ESFJ, I can see that.
Father: I'm going with ESFP and sticking with it.
Brother: ESTJ
Me: The oddball intuitive INFJ.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

Mother: ENFP
Father: ESTP
Me: INTP
My sister: ESTJ

I'm the only introvert. Yeah.
I'd say it's a bit messy when everyone is a different temperament.


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

Father: ISTP
Mother: ESFJ
Brother: ISXJ

This is why I re-think my N shit over and over. What are the possibilities to be one if you come from the family of sensors? Have I mistyped myself or am I just strange? Though, my boy/male friend is a sensor of an intuitive family. At least it seems so.


----------



## Meret (Nov 28, 2015)

Grandmother (dad's side), preschool music teacher: ESxP
Grandfather (dad's side, deceased), conductor and composer: some xNxx, Te-Fi/Fi-Te axis. Vague guess ENTJ.
Dad, doctor: INTJ (I'm starting to doubt, only other possibility: very efficient INTP), his brothers ESFP and ISFP

Grandmother (mom's side, deceased), linguist: INFP
Grandfather (mom's side, deceased), manager of a factory: ESTJ
Mom, special-needs-kids-teacher: xxFJ, her sister, translator: ESFJ

Me, musician: INFP

Dad's side: Much Te-Fi, not so much Fe-Ti. Rarely SJ.
Mom's side: Much Si-Ne, but rarely dominant. 

I get told I take after my dad personality-wise. I guess that's just that INxx vibe...


----------



## SpaceVulpes (May 26, 2015)

I just realized a quite cool thing. I am INTJ and my friend is ENTJ. My mom is ISTJ and her dad is ISTJ. My dad is ISFJ and her mom is ESFJ. My little brother is ISTP and her little sister is ISFP.

I'm not sure if this proves or leads to anything. This is just a fact I noticed a while ago and I'm only just started thinking about it more.


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

My mother's mom is ISTJ. 
Unsure about her father.

Her siblings are spread out but her sister is probably an ESxJ.

My father's mother is INFP.
His father I never knew.
But his step-father is ESTP.

His sisters are ISFJ and ExFP.
ESxP had my cousins ESFP and ISxJ.

My father is an ISFJ all the way.
My mother is an ISTJ all the way. 
The both have had testing.

They made INFJ (me), ESFP, ESTJ, ESFJ, and INTJ. 


Very intriguing as I've brought this up before in previous thoughts and conversations.


----------



## emmydoll94 (Apr 6, 2016)

For Sure:

Dad: ISFP
Mom: ENFJ
Brother 1: ENFP
Brother 2: ENFP
Me: INFJ

Speculation
Maternal Grandfather: ENTJ
Maternal Grandmother: ESFx
Paternal Grandfather: ISTP
Paternal Grandmother: ISFJ
Aunt (mom's sister): ESFJ
Cousin 1: INTP
Cousin 2: ESTP

So my ISFP dad came from an ISTP and ISFJ pairing; all but one of his siblings are very introverted and I believe all are sensors, so this could be contributed to the fact that they were raised by two ISxx people.
My ENFJ mom and her ESFJ sister came from a most likely ENTJ x ESFP pairing. My mom is a lot like her dad, and my aunt is a lot like her mom, but they do have some differences. However, all are very strong Es, so idk if this might relate to having two E parents.

My ISFP and ENFJ produced all F-type children.

I don't know if genetics are nurture play an actual role in someone's type, but it definitely seems like it sometimes. Especially because my INTP cousin is adopted and is nothing like his parents, who are ESFJ and ISTP.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

Mother: ESFJ
Father: ISTP
Me: INFP

No brothers or sisters.
Nothing really to see in terms of relations. My example can prove little to nothing here.


----------



## glitterati (Apr 18, 2016)

Interesting, interesting.

Dad: INTP
Mom: ENFJ
Brother: ISFJ
Me: ?? (probably ISFJ or INTP) 

I don't see much of a connection here, maybe the fact that we're all on the Fe/Ti axis?


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Dad: ENFP unhealthy 6w7. I thought he was a 7w6 like me but he's much less easygoing and a workaholic, which I totally am not 
Mom: ESTJ 1w2 sp/so. I actually get along better with her than my dad. On the outside we seem nothing alike, but on the inside we are. Our functions totally compliment each other. Plus we're both frustration types with high ideals and standards.


----------



## zwaglette (Oct 2, 2016)

Mum - ESFP (most likely)
Dad - ISTP (???)
Me - INFP 
Sister - ENFJ (most likely)
Sister - ENTJ (young, so maybe not idk)


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

Dad: ISTJ
Mom: ESFP
Sister: INFJ

My dads side is all SJ's and my mom's side is all NF's. Its cool that both my sister and I are NF's, and I would still love her if she was another type but it definitely helps us get along a lot better. I know personalities aren't biological, but it makes me wonder that if I have kids in the future, will they be SJ's like my dad's side? Or will there be more NF's? Or a completely different temperament? I don't know, but I really want an INFP daughter in the future because I looooove that type. It's not something I think too much about though.


----------



## RedRiley (Oct 4, 2016)

My personality is ENTP, and it is honestly interesting to observe my family members personality types. My mother is an ENFP for sure and my dad is an INTP, and so it seems that if genetics do affect personality types my parents personalities certainly infused to create mine as I took after the NTP from my dad and the extraversion from my mum. However, my younger brother is certainly an ISFJ which means he's the polar opposite of personality type, and it seems he took after the I from our dad and FP from our mum, but it is important to note he has Aspergers and that could play a role in his personality. Anyways, it is an interesting idea of personality being hereditary.


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

ENTP Dad + ENFP Mum = ENFP Child (ME!)

Dad is a big big Ti user, I think it is the most evident thing about his personality in a way but he's also incredibly emotional and nostalgic, more so than anyone i've ever met.

Mum is definitely a Ne dominant and Te user, but remains really cagey about her emotions, she gets angry rather than upset.


----------



## AnimatronicCinema (Nov 13, 2016)

My Dad: ENFJ
My Mom: INFP
My Sister: ENFJ
My Brother: ENFP
Self: INFJ
My Husband: ENTP
My Son: ENFJ


----------



## gyogul (Jan 26, 2014)

dad: intj
mum: istj
sister: esfj
self: INxx, but going with INTJ for now.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Mother: ENFJ
Father: I'm not completely sure, but I'm guessing ISTP.

Meanwhile, I'm some sort of introvert sensor (I'm ruling out ISFJ though). I think that ISTJ is most likely for me.

I have three sisters, a couple are pretty young but if I had to guess their types I'd say INFP, ISFJ, ESFJ.


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

Mother: IEE-Fi / ENFP (Delta)
Father: ILI-Te / INTJ (Gamma)
Me: LSE-Te / ESTJ (Delta)
Sister: ESI-Se / ISFP (Gamma)
Brother: SEE-Fi / ESFP (Gamma)

We all agree when it comes to Te-Fi matters, but the Delta/Gamma split shows when it comes to Se/Si and Ne/Ni issues.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm not good at typing people, but...

Momrobably INTJ. Pretty sure she uses Ni/Se
Dad: IxTx?? (I don't see him often)
Stepdad: xSxP, maybe ISFP?


----------



## Victoria Jane The Virgin (Dec 18, 2016)

Me: I/ENTP (depends on my current situation)
Dad: ENTJ (scary and irritating sometimes, very much a control freak)
Mom: ESFP (always the life of the party)
Brother: ESFJ (my complete polar opposite tbh)
Sister: ENFJ (too nice for their own good)


----------



## Kdiosa (Jun 2, 2016)

My father is ISTP 
My mother ISFJ or really shy/not that social because of her life ESFJ 
My little sister INFP or ISFP but she's more likely to be INFP she's still young and in her early teenage years so hard to tell
Me ENFP


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Let's see...ESFJ Dad + INFJ Mom = ISTJ me


----------



## Quads (Mar 8, 2017)

Dad: ISTP
Mom: ISTJ
Me: ESTP


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Dad: ESTJ
Mum: ExFx? ENFP, ESFP ESFJ? I dunno
Me - INFP
(Brother ESTP, Sister, ENTJ?ESTJ??ENTP?? Probably ENTJ..) :/


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I think this theory is pretty accurate tbh. I'm an ISFP, my sister is an ESFJ. Our mom is an ISFJ and our dad is INFP. 

My dad has an ESTP sibling and an ENFJ (or ESFP) sibling and their dad (my paternal grandpa) is an ENFP. Their mom (my paternal grandma) is an ISTJ, so that doesn't really fit, haha.


----------



## PixeledCherry (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm an INFP. My Mom is an ISFJ (She studied this before she got married so I don't think being a Mom would change that.) I'm pretty sure my Dad is an ESFP.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Personality Types likely in a child based on parents' types.


Type is independent to this.

Mother: ENFJ; most noticeable is her Fe function.
Father: xxTJ; most noticeable is his Te function.
Me: ESTJ; most noticeable is my Te function.


----------



## isn't anything (Apr 6, 2017)

ISFJ Mother, ISTP Father
:ambivalence:
Ever since I could talk I've been disagreeing with them.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

me: INTJ

mother: ISFP
mother's mother: ESFJ
I don't remember a lot about my mother's father so I cannot type him. I know he was I***.
mother's brother: ESTJ

My father is incredibly hard to type. My best guess is that he is ISTP.
father's mother: ESFP (probably)
father's father: INTJ
father's brother: ISFJ (probably)
cousins: ESTP, ESFP

I have a half sister who tested as ESTP. She is a little too young so I'm not sure how accurate this is. Her mother is ISTJ.

I have other close relatives which I cannot really type. I don't think there is evidence for correlation. The only other N person in my family I know was my paternal grandfather.


----------



## LiminalBeing (May 3, 2017)

ISTJ father + ISFP mother = INTx child and ESFP sibling

Can't really identify a pattern based on responses. Maybe probability would be useful with prediection, but it would take a really long while.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Okay correction, my Dad is ISFP and Mom is INFJ.

I mistyped them a little in the past. Only thing they have in common is they both create a lot of introverted kids, my brother being the only E type.


----------



## TheTuckingFypo (Mar 20, 2017)

Dad: ESTJ
Mom: ESFJ
Little bro: INFP
Me: INXJ
-----

I'm noticing a jump between S and N types with most of your families. Like, N parent and S Child or vice-versa.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Dad: ENTJ
Mom: ESFP
Me: INFJ
Brother: ISTJ


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't know my type beyond I'm most likely an introvert. But I'm not like my parents or brother.

Both of my parents seem like extroverts who've become more introverted with age. When they were young, they were both big on parties, liked activities that got adrenaline pumping like skiing, gymnastics and mountain biking, and both liked to travel as much as they could. Of course this could be false as I didn't actually know my parents when they were younger, all I have are the highlights.

However based on that and what they're currently like, I'd say my dad is an ENTP and my mum is an ESFP.

My little brother is only 14 so it's hard to type him as he's so young but I would say he's an introverted feeler of some kind. Possibly ISFP. His current defining personality traits are moodiness, irritability and having no understanding of tone of voice (eg you ask him to wash a plate and he'll start yelling at you to 'stop having a go! Why does everyone hate me?!'...ahh the teenage years)

I'm not really like any of them. I have the ability to be manipulative like my dad but don't really like to use it, I'm not fearless and spontaneous in my activities like my parents (I hate clubbing and you'd never get me attached to a pair of skiis. Even as a 5 year kid I wouldn't do gymnastics because I could see all the danger and potential for injury and pain). 

The thing thats most different is that I'm not as volatile as them. Whether it's bursts of rage or fits of crying, there's often out pours of emotion from my family members, something which I've never done. I've never been reserved exactly, I just always did my own little thing, off in my own little world. 

The person I'm most like is my grandad who's very similar to me (much to the frustration of my incredibly ESFJ nana). I find it interesting that my grandad and I not only have personalities in common but also artistic talent (which skipped his children and the rest of his grandchildren), medical conditions, physical colouring (we're both naturally blue-grey eyed and blonde haired whereas the rest of the family are all very dark haired with hazel or brown eyes) and our birthdays are only one day apart (which my mum likes to joke is the zodiac at work!). Ir's freaky!


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Dad~ ENTJ ~ I think percentage of N & S are close.
Mom~ INFJ Extreme I and F
Daughter~ INTJ ~ Percentage of T & F may be close. But, definitely more T than F. May be hormones...
Sister~ INFJ~ Percentage of N & S may be close but, I & J toooooo the extreme!
Me~ ESTP

VERY frustrating growing up and even now....


----------



## mcnn4 (May 7, 2017)

Mom: ESTJ 
Dad: ISxP (I think he is F in comparison to my mom, but he also may be a T) 
Sister: ISFP (very close S and N) 
Me: ESFJ (close F and T)

I find this interesting because my sister took after my dad's ISxP while I took after my mom's ESxJ. My biggest problem growing up with my mom is her low Fe. She often just provided solutions whenever I was crying about a boy or friendship issues and failed to empathize with me in the moment while my Dad would call her out for being heartless in the moment. My sister definitely has a strong Fe, she is one of the best listeners I know and always provides emotional support to me.

Perhaps my mom's low Fe helped my sister and I develop into Fe dominants in order to empathize with each other when our mom couldn't?


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

Mom is ExFP, dad is ENFJ, and I'm an INFJ  I was extremely extroverted as a kid though, I'm POSITIVE I was an Fe dom kid. Then certain things happened around the ages of 7-10, and that was when I became "broken" in a sense. Then in 5th grade I was really lively again because I had a lot friends and I was a little drama starter lol, but then when middle school started that's when I became a true introvert and have stayed that way ever since. (Unneeded life story was unneeded)


----------



## fredspaghed (Jul 13, 2017)

Mom: ESTJ
Dad: ENFP (guessing)
Me: ENFP
(no siblings)

I know they say things like this are learned more than programmed in, but the older I get the less I think this. I was raised by my mom since I was 3 and my dad passed way when I was 9, but somehow I wound up with my father's personality to a T. My mom says there's no way to explain it, because I share with him complex things we would have never discussed, like politics and long term life goals. She is a proud mom and values the good traits my dad left, but it kills her to have raised me with such structure for nature to lead me to hand-waive it.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I am only one letter off from each of my parents. My closest friend is also only one letter off from each of her parents. I can definitely see it.


----------



## fredspaghed (Jul 13, 2017)

(Sorry, guys, my computer flipped its lid and I wound up double posting. My response is already above.)


----------



## SaraGoop (Jan 15, 2018)

Well here's my mbti family tree from my grandparents to my brother and I

Grandpa: ESTP - Grandma: ENFP Grandpa: INTJ - Grandma: ESFJ

Mom: ESFJ - Dad: ISTJ


Me: ENTJ Brother: ESFP


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Dad - ESTJ
Mom - toxic INFP
Oldest sis - ESFJ
Younger sis - ixfp (leaning towards S)
Me - ISTP-ish


----------



## SaraGoop (Jan 15, 2018)

SaraGoop said:


> Well here's my mbti family tree from my grandparents to my brother and I
> 
> Grandpa: ESTP - Grandma: ENFP Grandpa: INTJ - Grandma: ESFJ
> 
> ...


NVM I meant my brother is ESFJ haha


----------



## SaraGoop (Jan 15, 2018)

SaraGoop said:


> Well here's my mbti family tree from my grandparents to my brother and I
> 
> Grandpa: ESTP - Grandma: ENFP Grandpa: INTJ - Grandma: ESFJ
> 
> ...


Also my bf's family tree from grandparents to him and his little sister is this

Grandma:INTP- Grandpa: ENFJ Grandpa: ENTJ- Grandma:INFP

Mom: INTJ- Dad: ESFP

Him:ESTJ- Sister: ENTP

I really wonder what our kid's type could be if we stayed together for that long


----------



## Elegant_Emu. (Apr 2, 2017)

Dad - ENTP
Mum - ISFJ
Me - INXP
Brother - ESFP (guess)


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

I have noticed onething. Children have one each axis from each parent. I observed this in my case as well those whom i know. 

My mom's type: ISFJ *Si* Fe Ti *Ne*

My dad's type: ESFP Se *Fi Te* Ni

My type: INFP Fi Ne Si Te (Fi Te coming from dad, Si Ne coming from mom.)
I also frequently noticed one pair arranging itself in opposite order. Si Ne from my mom became Ne Si for me.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

Even when there are instances where both parents share same axis, the child gets the axis from the left parents after gaining an axis from a parent.
For example, a user in the first page said their mom's type is ISTJ and dad's type is INTP
She got Ne Si from her dad though her mom has Si Ne too bcos she already got Te Fi from her

Another example is CS Joseph who is an ENTP whose dad is ESFJ and mom INTP

ENFJ: *Fe* Ni Se *Ti * INTP: Ti *Ne Si* Fe ENTP: Ne Ti Fe Si

I initially didn't take it seriously but the repetitive pattern iam seeing made me to take it seriously. Iam yet to fully confirm it with more examples though that are available on quora. Iam sure i once saw huge list there. I want to check all of them.


----------



## mnerys (May 2, 2019)

Teen Rose said:


> Even when there are instances where both parents share same axis, the child gets the axis from the left parents after gaining an axis from a parent.
> For example, a user in the first page said their mom's type is ISTJ and dad's type is INTP
> She got Ne Si from her dad though her mom has Si Ne too bcos she already got Te Fi from her
> 
> ...


It’s interesting idea. My mother is ESFJ, my father is ISTP.. but he isn’t my biological father if your theory is based on DNA - hereditary of type. I don’t know biological father, last time I met him I just notice he is idiot.. My man “model” until I met my father when I was 7, was my grandfather ESTJ.
I think for many years I’m INTJ, but.. now I’m not sure about it, I have bipolar disorder and it’s like balancing between INTJ and ENTP.. each type is shadow of the other.

By my parents ESFJ Fe-Si-Ne-Ti and ISTP Ti-Se-Ni-Fe there are two possible types INTP or ENTP. But if you include my grandfather, I would be ISTJ...


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

Mother: ISTP 6w5-8w9-2w1 sp/so
Father: ENTJ 8w7-3w4-6w5 so/sx
Me: read signature
How did I get my Ne-Si and strong Fi? Recessive genes?


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

My Father - xSTJ 8w7 sp/so
Mother - ENTP 9w8 sp/sx
My Mothers Husband (Not my father) - ESFJ 7w8 so/sp
Sister - INxP 5w4 sx/sp or sp/sx

Keep in mind that I most of my life lived only with my Father, my Mother has divorced from my Father. My mother, her husband and sister live in a different place (In another nearby town with 30 minutes driving of distance)

For my type it should be obvious.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Grandfather ESTJ Grandma ESFJ
Dad ISTJ mom IxFJ
Me INFP 
Little brother ESTP
Youngest sister ESFP

Grandma treated Grandpa like a king.
Mom and Dad fought
Little brother and little sis fought
Little brother and Dad fought
Dad and little sis get along more than me and bro get along with dad.
Little bro gets along with dad better than I do.
Me and dad barely speak.
Me and mom were very close.
Sis used to hate me and now we are ok.
Me and bro got along as kids and now barely talk.


----------



## Soso (Sep 2, 2018)

INTJ dad + EXFJ mom = INFJ (me)


----------



## itz henka gacha (May 21, 2021)

ESFP dad + ENFJ mom = INFP (me)


----------



## camillasalbahe (May 26, 2020)

Sybow said:


> Dad - ESTJ
> Mom - toxic INFP
> Oldest sis - ESFJ
> Younger sis - ixfp (leaning towards S)
> Me - ISTP-ish



Damn. That's a tough home...


----------



## camillasalbahe (May 26, 2020)

itz henka gacha said:


> ESFP dad + ENFJ mom = INFP (me)


How was your house hold?


----------



## YoungstersHustle (8 mo ago)

My Mom is an ISFJ, Dad is ESFP, Brother is ESTP, I’m ENTJ


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

One of the ways we learn is to emulate those we observe around us, however, there are distinct points in which our own "flavor" of personality begins to assert itself.


----------



## cherrygirl03 (7 mo ago)

mom= ESTP
dad= ESFJ
step dad= ENFP
sister=INFP
me=ENFJ


----------

